# Raw frame....I want it!



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Any one have pics of raw bikes? I wanna try it on my old bike tomorrow and if I like it I wanna do my new bike. Are you guys putting clear over it?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

really you cant find any pics of raw bikes...google is your friend


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh I'll be your friend


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My sunday and sx trail


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

bullcrew, your bikes look amazing, i been followin them on PB...

you make me want to raw my frames, too bad im so lazy =[

Here...

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=raw+mountain+bike+paint+jobs


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*now, actually helping...*

yes, i googled it...


----------



## Breakin_ish (Jul 18, 2011)

Raw frames are... well... raw!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Two came raw, one I stripped.


----------



## Lurchlee (Jun 5, 2011)

so what do you use to make it raw? just grind it down?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Lurchlee said:


> so what do you use to make it raw? just grind it down?


Depends on the finish. I've heard oven cleaner works for anodized frames. Mine was painted and I used generous gobs of this stuff....messy and toxic but I liked the results.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On the flip side.. I used to cover my bike with stickers and tape to disguise the make of bike. Making it less attractive to bike thieves.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Lurchlee said:


> so what do you use to make it raw? just grind it down?


Make sure you have a non ferrous wheel for your angle grinder, and have at her, way quicker than the paint stripper/steel wool some pansies use.



Note if your frame is ano, you'd need to use sodium hydroxide in a mild solution (or oven cleaner for example).

I stripped down two norco hard tails, and the primer/undercoat or what ever they use was a huge PITA to get off, elbow grease and paint stripper soaked into steel wool and more elbow grease. Turned out mint though.

debating rawing my lucky this winter... but its ano and has logo/graphics etched into the frame... might make it hard to do a clean job...

Also there is a thread on here (or maybe in the frames/building section) called show your raw or something, couple pages of everything you ever wanted to know about rawing your frames.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll play along.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Just buy it raw :thumbsup:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Since I'm suscribed to this thread, just got an update and thought I'd throw the link in here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572818

rawwwwrrrr


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

bullcrew said:


> My sunday and sx trail


What pedals are on the second image?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

man yall got some beautiful bikes! So once i get the paint off just start buffing?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

nikojan said:


> What pedals are on the second image?


Canfield crampons the sx has blue ones the sunday now has black ones and selle.italia cr.slr carbon saddles and formula oro k 24 brakes on sx and formula the ones on the sunday.:thumbsup:s


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

bullcrew said:


> Canfield crampons the sx has blue ones the sunday now has black ones and selle.italia cr.slr carbon saddles and formula oro k 24 brakes on sx and formula the ones on the sunday.:thumbsup:s


Awesome, thanks mate, I was looking for a new set. I just got the shitty plastic stocks ones when I first bought my bike.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's my Rampant when I first got it...

















And here it is now.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

There's also the illustrious polished raw finish. Someone did it with an M9 and a Boxxer (can't remember if it was the same person) and there are pictures floating around on here somewhere.


----------



## backshift (Nov 26, 2008)

my DHR


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

my bud just bought this raw'd sx trail frame..pretty BA looking, imo. i just dont have the heart to do it to one of my bikes. LOL


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

backshift said:


> my DHR


WTF!!! How'd you get that "Turner" saddle? I WANT I WANT I WANT!

And here are my old bikes.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Eat it RAW!*

My new trail bike: 66.7 deg HTA, 45" WB, 12.9" BB height - doctor please pass the scalpel!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

And yes, the key is to clear coat them after grinding so they stay nice and shiney otherwise they'll oxidize but some like that so... to each their own.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's my raw ride with some dork sitting on top of it at Whistler.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

This is going to be my winter project. Strip it down and paint it up broken and rusty looking akin to the "rat rod" style projects.


----------



## ciscolangot (Nov 24, 2009)

all my bikes, except for one that I have to strip after summer:

my friend's bike that we built:









my fave bike this year:









my trusty ride:









beater bike, 7-point:









will strip the green nomad eventually:


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

ciscolangot said:


> all my bikes, except for one that I have to strip after summer:
> 
> my friend's bike that we built:


Drool! That's a very noyce looking bike! I wish I could get that Intense "burned" look. And is that a beer kickstand?


----------



## ciscolangot (Nov 24, 2009)

Swell Guy said:


> Drool! That's a very noyce looking bike! I wish I could get that Intense "burned" look. And is that a beer kickstand?


haha, that beer stand is made in Belgium.

that bike is dope, hadley (upgraded to ceramic) wheels, CCDB , saint group, etc. It looks a lot better in person.


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

2008 RFX after polish but before I cut the steerer tube down.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a good thread for raw aluminum:

Let's see your raw aluminum!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

That 1st raw/polish SXT has the same "red/polish" as my legend... but mine is dirtier.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't think you need to clearcoat raw/ polished frames. One more thing to get scratched/ rock chips. Just polish them occasionally with mother's aluminum polish, and voile! Looks new again. Or f*** with your friends by just polishing small spots on their raw frames...


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

i miss her:








current raw


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

ciscolangot said:


> all my bikes, except for one that I have to strip after summer:
> 
> my friend's bike that we built:
> 
> ...


Love your kickstand there. I also have the new Jedi but in Ti with white links and very happy with that bike. Very happy.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

backshift said:


> my DHR


Hottest raw setup ITT. :thumbsup:


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

Moosey said:


> yes, i googled it...
> 
> View attachment 626600
> 
> ...


holy hell, do I know you? those last 2 both are mine, and my current rides.



Lurchlee said:


> so what do you use to make it raw? just grind it down?


I have rawed a few frames using the stripper stuff and it is freakin gross. it never works in one application and still requires plenty of elbow grease. my solution to this is spend $40 at a powdercoating shop to have them dunk it into their chemical stripping tank. especially worth it for frames with a lot of wierd details and concave surfaces like the sunday seen in moosey's post(mine). My time isn't worth much, but $40 is well spent if you want to get a frame stripped. sandblasting will provide a nice uniform look but you won't get the raw fabricated look of a straight bare metal frame. I also want to see a walnut blasted aluminum frame.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

sonic reducer said:


> holy hell, do I know you? those last 2 both are mine, and my current rides.


Probably not because of this: "yes, i googled it..."


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)




----------

